

I'll Take 2 MasterCards and a Visa, Please - ntulip
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2010/09/ill-take-2-mastercards-and-a-visa-please
When you’re shopping for stolen credit and debit cards online, there are so many choices these days.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1715793>

That earlier submission has a bunch a crap in the URL that the sumbitter
didn't bother removing, hence the duplicate-detector didn't work.

